# Anyone still catching whites in Spring/ Cypress creeks?



## Stackinbills (Feb 28, 2015)

Haven't had a chance to fish my home turf this year do to being in college station for school but I'll be home (in spring) this weekend and I'm wanting to know if there's still any fish in the creeks?


----------



## creeker (Feb 14, 2005)

I fished the creeks on Saturday. Apparently a good number of fish were caught on Friday but Saturday was tough. I saw 1 kayaker with 18 white bass but most guys had been fishing several hours and only had 1-3 fish on their stringers. The fish are there just a matter if they are eating that day.

The game warden gave a visit to creek as an FYI


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

With all this rain we are getting the water will be high and muddy this weekend, not saying you can't catch them in muddy water, but it adds a whole new degree of difficulty.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

http://137.227.252.10/nwisweb/data/img/USGS.08069000.07.00065..20150302.20150309..0..gif

Up 5 feet since Friday, might be time to close the books on this years campaign folks.


----------



## Stackinbills (Feb 28, 2015)

So will they be headed back to the lake after this water settles down?


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

I think they will still be in there...


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

rustyhook1973 said:


> I think they will still be in there...


I agree


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

How long does it usually take for the water to reside and clean up?


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

JustSlabs said:


> How long does it usually take for the water to reside and clean up?


After this much rain, if we dont get any more, probably at least 2 weeks.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

IMHO mid-week next week should be getting right. Maybe before. This was a good hosing, but the fish are still there doing their thing. Maybe get a great hatch off this year. I will be back out after them next week. Hoping for no more big rains for awhile.
BB


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

There is a lot of water going over the Conroe dam and moving through the creeks and west fork . With the temps on the way up and this slug of water i wouldn't be surprised if the whites are long gone when things settle down. Crappie may still be good....


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

More rain tomorrow, I say they may spawn soon and ride the current back out. If you knew how long some of us have been on fish you would be shocked they are still there now.


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

I am shocked the catching has been so good for this long. First reports i was getting is a week after Thanksgiving. Its been a good year. Hope next year is the same.


----------

